# Поздравляю всех с открытием! + Голосование!

## Serj

Собственно сабж.

Это же надо, буквально недавно запостил просьбу открыть форум и на тебе, открыли!  :Smile: 

По поводу кодировки, думаю, что надо использовать KOI8, раз уж форум линуксу посвящен. 

Хотя, побольшому счету все равно, главное побыстрее определиться, а то тяжело постить!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sm@rt

ъ ХЯЙКЧВХРЕКЭМН ГЮ KOI8 !

----------

## Urs

З цч koi8, очц ят мл ъпчлдчоп дйз *nix

Лм смпеймъщ юь, бпмю у Content-Type юьй koi8, ичи ночауйщлм цчкепуйу

 :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

нИ...

ъ ГЮ koi8, ПЮГ СФ НМ ЯРЮМДЮПР ДКЪ *nix

мН УНРЕКНЯЭ АШ, ВРНА Х Content-Type АШК koi8, ЙЮЙ ОПЮБХКЭМН ГЮЛЕРХКХ

 :Smile: 

----------

## Duke Dukovich

Utf 8, ???? ?????? ?????? ?? ????!

----------

## h1ma

NEED KOI8-R   :Cool: 

----------

## Slot

KOI8-R ЙНМЕВМН  :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

кЮДМН, Ъ ОЕПЕДСЛЮК.

рЕОЕПЭ Ъ ГЮ UTF8  :Smile: 

сФ ЕЯКХ ДЕКЮРЭ, РН ЯПЮГС ОПЮБХКЭМН...

----------

## cell-x

 *Urs wrote:*   

> кЮДМН, Ъ ОЕПЕДСЛЮК.
> 
> рЕОЕПЭ Ъ ГЮ UTF8 
> 
> сФ ЕЯКХ ДЕКЮРЭ, РН ЯПЮГС ОПЮБХКЭМН...

 

Правильно, пора двигатся вперёд...

----------

## Bor81

ДЮ ДЮЕЬЭ utf8   :Laughing: 

----------

## Slot

Ю ЛНФЕР ДЮБЮИРЕ БЯ╦ НЯРЮБХЛ ЙЮЙ ЕЯРЭ? С ЛЕМЪ, МЮОПХЛЕП, ЯЕИВЮЯ БЯ╦ МНПЛЮКЭМН ОН-ПСЯЙХ ОНЙЮГШБЮЕР

----------

## xorader

п╠п╩п╦п╫, п╫п╟я─п╬п╢... п╪п╣п╫я▐ я┐п╪п╦п╩я▐п╣я┌ - п©п╦я┬я┐я┌ "я▐ п╥п╟ koi8-r" п╟ я│п╟п╪п╦ п©п╬п╢ cp-1251 я│п╦п╢я▐я┌   :Laughing: 

UTF-8 п╦ я┌п╬я┤п╨п╟! п╡ linux'п╣ п╫п╟ utf-8 я┐п╤п╣ п©п╬п╩п╫я▀п╪ я┘п╬п╢п╬п╪ п©п╣я─п╣я┘п╬п╢я▐я┌ п╟ п╡я▀ п╡я│я▒ п╥п╟ я│я┌п╟я─п╬п╣ я├п╣п©п╩я▐п╣я┌п╣я│я▄! п║п╡я▐я┌п╬пЁп╬я─ п©я─п╟п╡п╦п╩я▄п╫п╬ я│п╨п╟п╥п╟п╩ я┤я┌п╬ п©я─п╬я┴п╣ п╦ п©я─п╟п╡п╦п╩я▄п╫п╣п╧ п╢п╩я▐ п╡я│п╣пЁп╬ я└п╬я─я┐п╪п╟ п©п╬я│я┌п╟п╡п╦я┌я▄ UTF-8 п╢п╩я▐ п▓п║п∙п⌠п· я└п╬я─я┐п╪п╟ п╨п╟п╨ я│я┌п╟п╫п╢п╟я─я┌ п╢п╣я└п╟п╨я┌п╬!

----------

## xorader

я│п╣п╧я┤п╟я│ я│я┌п╬п╦я┌

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

п╣я│п╩п╦ п©п╬я│я┌п╟п╡п╦я┌я▄ 

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

я┌п╬ п╢я┐п╪п╟я▌ п╡я│п╣(п╦ п©п╬п╩я▄п╥п╬п╡п╟я┌п╣п╩п╦ я│ п╢я─я┐пЁп╦я┘ п╩п╬п╨п╟п╩п╦п╥п╦я─п╬п╡п╟п╫я▀я┘ п©п╬п╢я└п╬я─я┐п╪п╟я┘) п╠я┐п╢я┐я┌ я┌п╬п╩я▄п╨п╬ п╥п╟ !

----------

## Bor81

ДЮ Ю РН БДПСЦ ГЮИДЕР ЙЮЙНИ-РН John Smith 

СБХДХР ЙПЪЙНГЪАКШ

ОНДСЛЮЕР ЙЮЙНИ ФЕ ЙПХБНИ ПСЯЯЙХИ ЪГШЙ (Х ЛНФЕР АСДЕР ОПЮБ)   :Razz: 

----------

## Alarik

еЯКХ МЮ ВРН-РН Х ОЕПЕУНДХРЭ Я win1251, ЙНРНПЮЪ СФЕ ХЯОНКЭГСЕРЯЪ МЮ ДЮММНЛ ЯЮИРЕ - РН РНКЭЙН МЮ UTF-8.

мН ДКЪ ЩРНЦН ЮДЛХМЮЛ МЮДН ОПЮБХРЭ "ЪГШЙ" phpbb2, ЙНРНПШИ imho ДНЯРСОЕМ РНКЭЙН Б win1251 ЙНДХПНБЙЕ. 

ю ВЕЛ ХЛЕММН БЮЯ МЕ СЯРПЮХБЮЕР РЕЙСЫЕЕ ОНКНФЕМХЕ? бЕДЭ БЯЕ НРКХВМН ПЮАНРЮЕР. 

(P.S. дКЪ РЕУ, С ЙНЦН МЕ ПЮАНРЮЕР - Б МЮЯРПНИЙЮУ ОПНТХКЪ ОНЯРЮБЭРЕ ЪГШЙ - пСЯЯЙХИ)

----------

## Serj

пёп╢п╦п╡п╦я┌п╣п╩я▄п╫п╬, п©п╬я│я┌ п©я─п╬пЁп╩я▐п╢п╣п╩п╦ 300 я┤п╣п╩п╬п╡п╣п╨, п╟ п©я─п╬пЁп╬п╩п╬я│п╬п╡п╟п╩п╬ я┌п╬п╩я▄п╨п╬ 30  :Sad: 

п═п╣п╠я▐я┌п╟, п╬п©я─п╣п╢п╣п╩я▐п╧я┌п╣я│я▄ п©п╬я│п╨п╬я─п╣п╧, я┌я▐п╤п╣п╩п╬ п╤п╣ п©п╬я│я┌п╦я┌я▄!!!

----------

## Serj

Удивительно, пост проглядели 300 человек, а проголосовало тольк 30  :Sad: 

Ребята, определяйтесь поскорей, тяжело же постить!!!

----------

## Serj

сДХБХРЕКЭМН, ОНЯР ОПНЦКЪДЕКХ 300 ВЕКНБЕЙ, Ю ОПНЦНКНЯНБЮКН РНКЭЙН 30  :Sad: 

пЕАЪРЮ, НОПЕДЕКЪИРЕЯЭ ОНЯЙНПЕИ, РЪФЕКН ФЕ ОНЯРХРЭ!!!

----------

## Zoltan

п╞ п╥п╟ utf8, п╦п╫п╟я┤п╣ п╫п╟ я█я┌п╬я┌ я└п╬я─я┐п╪ п╦ п╥п╟пЁп╩я▐п╢я▀п╡п╟я┌я▄ п╫п╣ п╠я┐п╢я┐, я┤п╦я┌п╟я┌я▄ п╫п╣п╡п╬п╥п╪п╬п╤п╫п╬ я│п╬п╡п╣я─я┬п╣п╫п╫п╬. п╜п╨п╦п╧ п╠п╟я─п╢п╟п╨ я─п╟п╥п╡п╣п╩п╦, я█я┌п╬ п╤п╣ п╫п╟п╢п╬   :Rolling Eyes: 

п я┌п╬ п©я─п╬я│п╦п╩ я│п╢п╣п╩п╟я┌я▄ я█я┌п╬я┌ я└п╬я─я┐п╪, я│п╡я▐п╤п╦я┌п╣я│я▄ я│ п╟п╢п╪п╦п╫п╟п╪п╦, п©п╬п©я─п╬я│п╦я┌п╣ п╦я┘ п©п╬я│я┌п╟п╡п╦я┌я▄ п©я─п╟п╡п╦п╩я▄п╫я▀п╣ п╥п╟пЁп╬п╩п╬п╡п╨п╦ я│я┌я─п╟п╫п╦я├ я┌я┐я┌.

----------

## Unik

1. контент-тайп и/или апачевский хедер никто выставлять не будет - сайт в общем-то английский, а для отдельного русскоговорящего раздела надо phpBB переписывать  :Smile:  (или чуть приписать к конфигурации апача, что уже более-менее реально, если админы имеют доступ к этой самой конфигурации).

2. UTF8 - хорошо, но абсолютно нереально, т.к. есть необходимость в одинаковом кол-ве бит на символ. Это влияет на сортировку, ограничение а размер поста и т.д. (тоже все связано с phpBB).

3. KOI8-R - оптимальный вариант, т.к. им в данный момент пользуется наибольшее количество русскоговорящих линуксоидов. Также он хорош тем, что поддерживает автоматическую транслитерацию для тех, у кого КОИ не поддерживается.

----------

## cell-x

Ребята, определяйтесь скорее.... Очень неинтересно становится...

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Народ! А для чего/кого придумывали КОИ8-Р ???   :Evil or Very Mad:   Даёшь КОИ8-Р!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Homer J. Simpson

Пусть кои-8 р будет   :Smile:  Стопудов ее надо.UTF это вобще для кого?Все русские линухи на кои-8р.

Главное чтоб не было разногласий пусть все пишут в одной кодировке а то краказябры задалбали...

----------

## Jeld

 *Homer J. Simpson wrote:*   

> Все русские линухи на кои-8р.

 

Кто сказал? UTF-8 - светлое будущее всего прогрессивного человечества!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luciferr

мдя ... сказать нечего .... koi8-r

----------

## Karmadon

Ребят я за кои8, канешно ютф и светлое будущее, но использовать его лучше когда ето будущее станет настоящим. А то мало ли с какого браузера в форум прийдется зайти?

----------

